# 1990 Stanza problems



## garet007 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey Guys

I'm new here, and this is my first post...

My brother just bought a new car, and gave me his old 1990 Stanza. It's in rough shape, a bit of rust and the doorlocks are broken from a failed theft attempt (still have an open insurance claim to repair them though, so not a problem). Don't get me wrong. Free may have been too much to take this thing. I've done a lot of mechanical work at home, so actually doing this stuff isn't new to me.

Anyway, I can't really figure out the problems, and I thought maybe someone here could help. Maybe I'm just thinking about it wrong though.

The first problem is that it won't always start. Sometimes it seems to start fine. Other times it will just click. I figured it was the batter or starter. So, I boost it and it starts no problem. Last time I started it, after it had sat for a few days, I let it just sit in the driveway and run for an hour and a half. I think that since it didn't shut off, the alternator is probably okay. (maybe not). I also figured that since it starts no problems with a boost, the starter is probably good. Also, since it just clicks when I try and start it (like if it doesn't have enough power), I try starting it for a few minutes, to see if the battery dies. It doesn't. So I am kind of stumped on this one. Should I get my alternator tested at a shop?

The second problem, which is possibly related to the first, is that when it is running, it makes a loud squealing noise from the belt. The noise gets louder when I turn the steering wheel, and when I turn on the headlights. I thought I could isolate if it was an alternator problem or power steering pump problem from that. When I am driving the car, the noise is pretty constant. When I floor it for a few seconds, though, the noise goes away. The noise only comes back if I pretty much come to a dead stop. I can floor it and then drive at like 20km/h without getting the noise back. I have no idea what is causing it.

Does anyone have any insight on this? I haven't done much work on pulleys ever, so I don't know if this next question will be valid. But could I have a pulley that isn't turning freely, and is both causing starting problems and the belt noise? How could I test that?


----------



## garet007 (Feb 26, 2010)

Just to add a bit. I was playing around, and a tensioner bolt above the alternator is missing. Could that be the problem.


----------



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

Bingo. Lose belt will scream and loss of alternator/power steering. Without the alt the battery wont charge and you will need to jump it or it will die off while driving.


----------

